# Where can I get a reasonably price milk strainer?



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been trying to buy a stainless steel milk strainer on ebay and keep getting outbid. I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good place to buy one that isn't the better part of a $100 bill? 

We are getting another Jersey sometime after the 7th of this month and she is in milk now. So I need this fairly soon.

Thanks!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

http://www.portablemilkers.com/catalog/item/1780818/3027159.htm
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/1329007738.html


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the link Agmantoo. The price is a bit steep for me I was hoping to find something a little cheaper than that.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried ebay? My milk strainer is an old tinned strainer. It is shiny and bright with no rust spots. The milk doesn't set in it, but passes right through, so I don't worry that it is not stainless steel.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

How about the Craigs list link?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just bought a four quart one from Hoegers or Caprine supply for around 65 dollars...depends on how much milk you want to filter.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> How about the Craigs list link?


Thanks, I will try that one. It hadn't posted when I saw the first link you sent for the brand new one.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

linn said:


> Have you tried ebay? My milk strainer is an old tinned strainer. It is shiny and bright with no rust spots. The milk doesn't set in it, but passes right through, so I don't worry that it is not stainless steel.


Yes, I have been trying ebay. I got outbid during the night and didn't know it until it was too late on two of them! I will keep trying.

As for using other metals, my dh won't go for that no matter how long the food touches it. Oh well, better safe than sorry I suppose. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

This is the one I use for my goats and I was hoping to use it for my new girl. It's a 4qt and fits over the 1/2 gallon mason jars I'm using now. It's $48.95 plus shipping. 

http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?...4&ps_session=01f8bc8570f17a70632a9476cbc9a5eb


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Morningstar!


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

I use coffee filters. The reuseable ones. I have heard them called "coffee socks as well. Get a flat bottomed model. Some people even use regular coffee filters which can be thrown out after milking. If you were milking a bunch of cows this wouldnt be practical but for a couple family cows they work like a charm. My mother used to put a dish rag or tea towel with an elastic band over the jars. Her method works well too


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I use the same one as Morningstar. I used to use cloths, but I never felt they got clean enough. I tried the coffee filters too, but they strained that rich Jersey milk WAAAAYYYY too slow!


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I appreciate hearing from all of you.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks again to everyone for helping me out. I have a strainer now thanks to a generous member who pm'd me. What a great group of folks there are here. I have been a member for several years, but I don't have much time to be online these days. I do know when I have a question this is the place to get answers/help. Thanks again and especially thanks to Don!


----------

